

Samsung looking to invest in RIM? - quaser
http://oddpattern.tumblr.com/post/19410716463/samsung-looking-to-invest-in-rim

======
Steko
This article questions the move but Samsung is one hell of a conglomerate that
already sell over 50 different phones over 4-5 OS's. The Blackberry brand is
still very valuable, the BBM and QNX/BBX tech both seem like non-terrible
investments and yeah it does diversify their options should Googarola start to
get favored.

I've always said RIM should have switched to Android keeping the Blackberry
brand with a strong BBM based UI layer. I still think they should but maybe
they need to totally hit rock bottom and have someone like Samsung step in and
make the burning platform decision.

------
r00fus
If it's about intellectual property, it's possible. Otherwise, what possible
synergies could exist between RIM and Samsung?

